# Cantrell's Dog Soldiers



## Jester896 (Jan 30, 2010)

It was an AWSOME day at the Creek.
We had a heck of a rain here last night too.  We took a total of 17 dogs for the run this morning.  It wasn’t long before we found some fresh sign.  We unloaded the dogs from the 4-wheelers and in a short time they were on them.  When it was all over there were 10 dead.  No telling how many the dogs shredded.  There were pigs squealing everywhere that we didn’t get to.  We went to the larger sounds first and worked our way down.  We were only able to get 8 of them out due to conditions.  In the short time we were out the creek must have rose between 3-4 feet.  Where we crossed to get in were impassable.  Places that are usually knee deep were chest high and running fast.  When we got home we saw the flood warnings from The National Weather Service.

The losses for the pigs were heavy today.  Ours were pretty heavy too.  We had to staple up one dog when we got to the truck and he will be out for a few weeks.  Sorry my li’l buddy Bugger.  I know you would have been there for me.  Almost changed my mind on dog aggressive dogs today.  We may have asked for it though with the amount we had out.  Almost lost a 4-wheeler to the rushing waters at the pond dam, thought I was a goner too.  Not sure exactly when I figured it out, when it was bobbing straight up and down with me still on it.  Or when I let the motor stop and fill up.  Or when it went wheels up and the rifle came out of the rack in the pond.  Or was it when I was eye level with the water and watching the spiders moving around all over the top of the water.  I was finally able to swim to shore some 75 yards from where we went in, 4-wheeler in tow.  I got it turned back over in the deep water once I was able to reach the bottom.  Someone helped me pull it out of the water and up to dry land.  To give you a better idea of the water we pulled it about 10 feet from the pond and went to a truck pickup point.  In the 30 minutes we were gone the 4-wheeler was standing in water half way up the back wheels.  Hate I lost my rifle, my favorite hog rifle. All in all it was a good day with losses on both sides.  All I can say is glad none of us are dead.  It was kind iffy for me for a few minutes.


----------



## MULE (Jan 30, 2010)

Go get one of those big magnets and dredge the creek for your gun. 

I lost my phone hunting last weekend and still mad about that. I can only imagine how hot I would be over loosing a gun. 

We were the same way last weekend, all over sows with pigs.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 30, 2010)

NOT THE 45-70??!! AArrrrgGG!!

Glad you guys are all ok, sounds like a heck of a time..


----------



## jdh4376 (Jan 30, 2010)

you left out the part where tommy rides on his scooter and finds and jumps the hogs for his dogs


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 31, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> you left out the part where tommy rides on his scooter and finds and jumps the hogs for his dogs



Yep he tured 68 Friday and is still one of the best hog dogs out there.



bigreddwon said:


> NOT THE 45-70??!! AArrrrgGG!!
> 
> Glad you guys are all ok, sounds like a heck of a time..



Yep...we are one kinda thing there.  She is like a good dog ya know.




MULE said:


> Go get one of those big magnets and dredge the creek for your gun.
> 
> I lost my phone hunting last weekend and still mad about that. I can only imagine how hot I would be over loosing a gun.
> 
> We were the same way last weekend, all over sows with pigs.




Yep that was our day too. 
A guy on the property is going to do it for me tomorrow.  Maybe the water will slow up by then.


----------



## dilligaf*cantrell (Jan 31, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> you left out the part where tommy rides on his scooter and finds and jumps the hogs for his dogs



I DIDNT HEAR ABOUT THAT ONE.
SOUNDS LIKE DAD IS LEARNING A FEW OF RANDY & ANDREWS TRICKS, HATE I MISSED IT. GO DAD!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 31, 2010)

sounds like yall had a good time...I have had a problem with items flying off my body as I was running to the bay through the briars ...need to slow down which i do when i get close...once my pistol, F&L tracker, cell phone...Johnf has picked them up behind me...I now use a lanyard on my pistol like I did in the army. Using my Garmins Astro I was able to backtrack on my trail and find all the items...it has paid for itself time and time again for just that if not with keeping up with exactly where the dogs are


----------



## gnarlyone (Jan 31, 2010)

*Yep....*

The hog gods have a way of dealing with people that want to kill every hog that walks..............but i'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 31, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> The hog gods have a way of dealing with people that want to kill every hog that walks..............but i'm glad no one was hurt.



Hog Gog wasn't out for us it was the Water Gods..btw we didn't even knock a dent in the population, we just broke up a small party.  Oops there I go using the word "we" again.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 31, 2010)

dilligaf*cantrell said:


> I DIDNT HEAR ABOUT THAT ONE.
> SOUNDS LIKE DAD IS LEARNING A FEW OF RANDY & ANDREWS TRICKS, HATE I MISSED IT. GO DAD!!



Na Baby Doll he talkin about sommething else I just ignored it.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 31, 2010)

Did I read that right? 17 dogs? Why so many?


----------



## WolfPack (Jan 31, 2010)

17 dogs?!?  and I thought people who had to dump out 6-8 dogs were nuts.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> 17 dogs?!?  and I thought people who had to dump out 6-8 dogs were nuts.



The land owners were down with some friends and they are gracious enough to let us hunt the place all year.  There were also about 17 people involved as well.  Kind of an appreciation hunt you could say.  This amount of dogs and people are not usually the normal days work.  A big time was had by all and stories of a lifetime were made.  If I can just get my rifle out of the pond I will be good.  4-Wheeler is pumped out and running all it needs is a fluid change now and everything will be back to normal I think.  About 1 hog and 1 dog per person if you want to look at it that way.  The hogs here at this place wear those runnin shoes y'all talk about in FL.


----------



## jdh4376 (Jan 31, 2010)

25 dogs is the norm


----------



## hogrunner (Jan 31, 2010)

We had three hog doggers with dogs.  You now each of us gotta bring our dogs to try to show them off some.  Everybody's dogs done well though considering all the water!  Had a blast till Buster started the dogfight and then ran off to leave the pits all locked down on each other!  Sometimes more dogs equals more hogs!!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds like yall had fun buddy!hope you find that rifle and the dogs heal soon.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 31, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Sounds like yall had fun buddy!hope you find that rifle and the dogs heal soon.



yep...gotta take care of the peps that let you hunt their place...what make the world go round.




jdh4376 said:


> 25 dogs is the norm




somebody move that pile of crap...blowflies are starting to get me.


----------



## hog head (Feb 1, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Did I read that right? 17 dogs? Why so many?



we yes i said we dont take that many dogs often it was a good get together we did it to have fun


----------



## hog head (Feb 1, 2010)

dont be hatein cause you cant go and yes tommy can ride his scooter all he wants whats wrong with him finding the hogs then turnin the dogs loose   smart Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## hog head (Feb 1, 2010)

jdh4376 said:


> you left out the part where tommy rides on his scooter and finds and jumps the hogs for his dogs



tommy does what he does well so back off  paul some piles aint worth movin just step in it and flatten it out


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 1, 2010)

hog head said:


> we yes i said we dont take that many dogs often it was a good get together we did it to have fun



Yea..we are normally just the nuts with 6-8 dogs..


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 1, 2010)

Have a sense of humor. Advance auto parts has pliers in there rent a tool program if you need help getting your panties out of a wad. As far as not being able to go with you gimme a minute nope dont want to, but the creek you were hunting I do go pretty often  just dont need that many dogs or groupies.And he can ride his scooter down a yello brick road for all i care.Most people feed there dogs to let the dogs find the hogs for them , but hey it took daniel awhile to catch a fly with chopsticks after Mr Miyagi taught him to. Take a joke go buy some more stickers for your truck turn on some celine dion have a diet coke, and a bubble bath ladies.Dont take everything so serious .


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 1, 2010)

Amen to the hogs running in florida...they like their nikes and invest in them daily..lol..glad u guys are good and hope the dogs are good too.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 1, 2010)

Only tool I need is a shovel to cover up the dung.  Did anybody hear something funny?  All I hear is those flies getting louder n louder.


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 1, 2010)

Its ok advance may have them to. Yall caught the hogs great to hear that .Smile some its ok i did .happy hunting lol


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't you see the grin in my avitar


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriously I love bubble baths with the ladies.  What’s wrong with that?  I am a Southerner born and raised I prefer Sweet Tea over Coke any day both of which are the same. Who is Celine Dion? I listen to Octane on XM and that is some Sirius stuff. Stickers aren’t a bad thing. My wax on wax off days has long since passed. Go back to the swap meet you got going on and leave the big dogs alone. As for as my panties being in a wad…well I am more of a Commando style of guy. The tools I use are of better quality than you find at the discount auto parts places. You probably don’t get to grace the grounds of the creek we were at.  How is that for humor gyp  Happy Hunting to you as well.


----------



## JohnE (Feb 2, 2010)

Took you a while to come up with that comeback huh Jester? lol


----------



## hog head (Feb 2, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Took you a while to come up with that comeback huh Jester? lol



its a good one aint it


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 2, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Took you a while to come up with that comeback huh Jester? lol



  not really if you knew me that stuff comes out of me right regular.  Took longer to put in the lil smilies.  Hate it when somebody that don't know me says I ain't got no humor.


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 2, 2010)

i love fishing for smilies from that guy and that creeks were i make my living i have forgotten more about that creek than your crew will ever know i like that eye of a tiger youve got going on thanks that lifts my spirits


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 2, 2010)

See now that is humor...not that other stuff...glad..could help you lift your spirits


----------



## jdh4376 (Feb 2, 2010)

anytime


----------

